# surfinsapo's grilled lamb souvlaki



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

with tzatziki sauce for dinner tonight.



 



Anyone got any ideas for sides with this meal?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> with tzatziki sauce for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Couscous!  Some nice slice cucumbers, tomato, olive salad would be nice too!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 13, 2007)

Greek salad and a side orzo.

Shot of ouzo.

What's the recipe you used for the sauce?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 13, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Greek salad and a side orzo.
> 
> Shot of ouzo.
> 
> What's the recipe you used for the sauce?


Orzo, stuffed grape leaves, greek salad, spinach triangle....etc..You fixin to be very happy man!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks folks.  




			
				Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Greek salad and a side orzo.
> 
> Shot of ouzo.
> 
> What's the recipe you used for the sauce?



Tzatziki Sauce

2 containers plain yogurt (8 ounce)
2 cucumbers - peeled, seeded and diced
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 lemon, juiced
salt and pepper to taste
1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill
3 cloves garlic, peeled

Put in a blender and smoothed it out.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 13, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SPINACH TRIANGLE!?!?!?!?!?!?!     

spanakopita!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 13, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> with tzatziki sauce for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




```
Greek Summer Salad -- Salata Therini
 
Ingredients 	
3 Cut in wedges Tomatoes
1 sliced Cucumber
1 Sliced Onion
2 Cut in rings Green Peppers
6 Tablespoons Olive Oil
2 tablespoons Vinegar
 Salt
 Pepper
1/3 lb. Feta Cheese
2 Dozen Black Olives
chopped or crumbled dried oregano Parsley
 
Preparation

Place the tomatoes, cucumber, onion and peppers in a large salad bowl.

Shake together the olive oil, vinegar, salt and pepper. Pour the dressing over the salad. Put on top the feta cheese, cut in squares and the olives. Sprinkle with parseley or oregano.
```


```
Stuffed Grapevine Leaves -- Dolmathakia Me Rizi
 
Ingredients 	
1 cup Olive Oil
1 lb. chopped Onion
1 cup uncooked Rice
2 tablespoons Dill
1 cup hot cup hot Water
2 tablespoons (optional) Pine Nuts
1 tablespoon Salt
1/4 teaspoon Pepper
50 to 60 fresh or 1 15oz. can Grapevine Leaves
1  Lemon
 
Preparation

Heat 1/2 cup olive oil, in a frying pan and saute the onions unitl soft. Add rice and cook, covered, for 5 minutes. Add all remaining ingedients, except grapevine leaves, lemon and 1/2 cup olive oil. Simmer for 5 minutes. Cool. Rinse the grapevine leaves in cold water. If fresh, drop them in boiling water and boil for 3 minutes. Strain and rinse in cold water.

In the center of each leaf, shiny surface of leaf down-wards, place a heaped teaspoon of the filling. Fold ends of leaf over the filling and roll it up. (Do not roll too tighly as the rice will swell). Cover the bottom of a shallow saucepan with vine leaves and place "dolmathakia" side by side in layers. Sprinkle with lemon juice, add 1/2 cup olive oil and 1 1/2 cups hot water. Place a plate over "dolmathakia" to prevent them from opening, cover and simmer over a low heat for about 1 hour. Allow to cool in the saucepan. Serve them as a cold entree.
```


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2007)

you already made the sauce?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 13, 2007)

Now that's eating! Finished pics please.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you already made the sauce?



Yeppers, I started making my sauces and rubs for this weekend and figured as long as I have the stuff out and the kitchen is a mess.  

I just picked up the Pita bread and feta cheese.  Making a cucumber salad and a greek salad along with some cuscus.  I'll get some finished pics tonight.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2007)

so you're saying you make better sauces than me?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so you're saying you make better sauces than me?



Well you said it, not me.  The tzatziki sauce is good.  A little thin, but good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2007)

fine, you're cooking in august.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> fine, you're cooking in august.



You do the ribs, I'll make the Lamb.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 13, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":x664mc1g]so you're saying you make better sauces than me?



Well you said it, not me.  The tzatziki sauce is good.  A little thin, but good.[/quote:x664mc1g]

I'll send ya that recipe soon for the theeeeck sauce.

Now...can you say tzatziki correctly????


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1y5n7are][quote="Captain Morgan":1y5n7are]so you're saying you make better sauces than me?



Well you said it, not me.  The tzatziki sauce is good.  A little thin, but good.[/quote:1y5n7are]

I'll send ya that recipe soon for the theeeeck sauce.

Now...can you say tzatziki correctly????  [/quote:1y5n7are]

Thanks Helen.

Shoot, I cant even spell it correctly.  I have had to copy and paste it all day.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Okay, dinner was FANTASTIC.  I recomend that everyone here go and buy a leg of lamb and do this meal.  Thanks for the recipie and the ideas for the sides.  Here are some finished pics.  Thanks to surfinsapo for the recipie.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 13, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Okay, dinner was FANTASTIC.  I recomend that everyone here go and buy a leg of lamb and do this meal.  Thanks for the recipie and the ideas for the sides.  Here are some finished pics.  Thanks to surfinsapo for the recipie.



I 2nd that.......great lookin grub!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 13, 2007)

Well done indeed. Looks lik a greek festival!
OPA!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 13, 2007)

OPA!
Glad you like it. That marinade works on all kinds of meats and poultry...Looks delicious!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm gonna do it soon.  Soon as I perfect my chicken.






I'm sick of chicken.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks great Bill....


----------



## TheCook (Jun 21, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you buy grapevine leaves?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 21, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you buy grapevine leaves?[/quote:16wd46qe]

This brand is real good...buy online or look for a middle eastern market..

http://parthenonfoods.com/stuffed-grape-leaves-aegean-p-270.html


----------

